# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Fjalët e huaja në gjuhën shqipe

## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Të flasim Shqip me fjalë Shqipe dhe Italisht me ato Italiane*


Të gjitha gjuhët kanë fjalë të huaja në fjalorët e tyre, mirëpo në gjuhën Shqipe ato janë shumë të tepruara sidomos me fjalët Italiane apo Turke. Kjo për arsye se ne nuk kemi patur studiues të mirëfilltë dhe të  mjaftueshëm të terminologjisë as në Shqipërinë zyrtare e as në atë jozyrtare ( Kosovë, Maqedoni, Mal i Zi, Greqi ). Ata pak që kanë qënë kanë punuar nën regjime jo të përshtatëshme ku nuk ka patur konkurencë ose ekonomi tregu. Ata kanë marë një rrogë bazë kështu që puna e tepërt për ta nuk kishte kuptim. Për këtë arsye ndihet një boshllëk i madh në gjuhën shqipe për dhënien e  kuptimit fjalëve në shqip ose përkthimin e tyre në shqip apo shpikjen ose zhvillimin e terminologjisë me fjalë të reja, gjë që në gjuhët e pasura është parësore për mbajtjen gjallë të gjuhës në konkurencë me gjuhët e tjera. Një faktor i rëndësishëm për këtë është edhe zhvillimi ekonomik i shtetit dhe shpikja e pajisjeve të reja të panjohura. Psh gjuha angleze kohët e fundit është pasuruar në mënyrë maramëndëse për shkak të shpikjes së kompjuterit dhe shpikjeve të tjera nga amerikanët dhe se termat janë shpërndarë për herë të parë nga ata dhe nga përvoja shohim se ato përdoren po ashtu në pothuajse të tëra gjuhët. Është i dukshëm fakti se shqipja ka qënë një gjuhë konkuruese dhe e pasur për sa kohë që kemi patur nivel gati të njëjtë ekonomik me vëndet fqinjë, psh ne kemi fjalë krejtësisht shqipe si psh *shpatë, shtizë, ushtë, rrugë, udhë, ylber, yll, urë, det, lumë, gjah, gjahtar, kishë, këshill, kuvënd, qerre, barkë, plak etj.* Siç e shohim të parët tanë kanë mundur ta mbajnë gjuhën tonë gjallë dhe konkuruese derisa filloj zhvillimi i shpejtë dhe "bumi" i shpikjeve të këtij shekulli psh fjala *kamion, makinë, avion, veturë, autostradë, manjetofon, radio, inçizim, regjistrim, propozim, komunikim, komunë, legal, ilegal, biblotekë, kompjutër, kasetë, cd, idiot etj..* Shkak i prapambetjes ka qënë pushtimi si dhe feja. Psh myslimanët përdornin padashje fjalët që ata i dëgjonin nga hoxhallarët shpesh të ardhur nga Turqia për arsye se ata mbaheshin si njërës të mënçur ose për arsye se ata familjarizoheshin me ato fjalë, psh *xhuma = e premte, hiç = asgjë, dyqan = shitore, kasap, kazan*  etj,  si dhe tek emrat psh. ortodoksët dhe myslimanët shqipëtarë  vendosin emra grek dhe turq ose arab pasi mendojnë se ato  kanë lidhje me fenë ose mendojnë se vetëm ato janë të lejuara nga feja përkatëse. Kjo është krejtësisht ndryshe pasi këto emra janë përdorur në këto vënde para lindjes së Krishtit apo Allaut dhe s'kanë aspak lidhje me fenë, psh.  Stavri (o stavros) = kryq, Kosma (o Kosmos) = gjithësi,  Vasil (o Voasileas) = mbret, Irini = paqe,  Andrea (andras) = burrë, Zoi = jetë, Polizoi = jetgjatë, asllan = luan, etj. Shkak për për këtë ka qënë drejtimi i kishës ortodokse dhe xhamisë nga grek dhe turq apo arab. Dhe kështu që emrat këshilloheshin nga ata pasi "kështu është më mirë për zotin". Prandaj për ata që nuk e kanë kuptuar akoma rrezikshmërinë e kryepriftit "kryeantishqiptarit" Janullatos kanë kohë akoma që të kthejnë mendje. Në kishën katolike Shqiptare që është drejtuar më së shumti nga priftërinj shqiptarë nuk i ndesh këto veçori. Katolikët shqiptarë janë katolik dhe ata kanë emrat e tyre shqiptarë. Psh Gjergj, Gjin, Ded, Gjon, Llesh, Gjonllesha, Gjonluli, Nik, Prel, Nikprela, Gjok, Lek, Pal, Palush, Gjika etj, emra të cilët nuk përdoren në asnjë vend tjetër (përveç variantit Gjergj që italisht kthehet në Georgo dhe greqisht Jorgo)

Shpesh ka njërëz që diskutojnë me orë të tëra për gjëra që nuk ia dinë kuptimin e saktë ose që i ngatërojnë me diçka tjetër (sigurisht pasi nuk janë fjalë shqipe dhe paraqiten fillimisht nga "dikush" që do të tërheqë vëmendjen)  dhe kjo gjë për fat të keq ka ndodhur edhe në Kuvendin e Shqipërisë ku janë miratuar ligje të pakuptimta dhe shumë ngatërues si dhe në kundërshtim me përmbajtjen ose thelbin e çështjes, të cilat kur lexohen nga ndonjë profesor i gjuhësisë që flet gjuhët e huaja nga të cilat janë huazuar fjalët, del se këta "parlamentarët" tanë kanë bërë një mish-mash që se zgjidh dot as Ainshtajni. 

Është i papranueshëm dhe prapambetje që mediat, parlamentarët, profesorat e universitetit (përveç atyre të gjuhësitë dhe letërsisë) njerëzit që mendojnë se dinë shumë ose se mendojnë se bëjnë përshtypje duke folur "fjalë të mëdhaja" por që në të vërtetë ata flasin shqip me fjalë jo shqipe dhe nga padija përdorin fjalë që s'kanë lidhje me fjalimin e tyre. Ata që e flasin në mënyrë të mjaftueshme gjuhën e huaj arijnë të bëjnë ndarjen e kuptimit të fjalës dhe e krahasojnë në mënyrë të mrekullueshme me një fjalë shqipe dhe kështu që arijnë ta zëvendësojnë atë. Psh shumë vetë përdorin fjalën italiane prezantoj që në shqip nuk do të thotë asgjë tjetër veçse paraqes psh. prezantoj një plan të ri = paraqes një plan të ri, ose prezantoj këngëtarin = paraqes këngëtarin ose prezantoj shokun apo shoqen = paraqes shokun apo shoqen. Megjithatë shumë njërëz përdorin fjalën prezantoj pasi mendojnë se nuk ekziston në shqip ose për faktin se ashtu e kanë dëgjuar nga të tjerët ose ngase u duken më të bukura.  Ata që përdorin fjalë të huaja nuk bëjnë gjë tjetër veçse flasin shqip me fjalë jo shqipe. Është njëlloj si të flasësh italisht me fjalë kinezçe, ruse gjermane etj.

E metë tjetër e gjuhës shqipe është edhe mungesa e shumësit, e kohëve apo të vetave të ndryshme ose të larmishme të fjalëve, psh marim fjalën Ski. Kemi Ski por për të treguar se çfarë bëhet me ski ne duhet ta përshkruajmë me disa fjalë dhe që prap nuk janë të sakta psh bëj ski. Kjo mund të kuptohet edhe si prodhoj ski ose fabrikojë ski. Fjala bëj nuk ka lidhje me ecjen, udhëtimin apo lëvizjen. Do ishte njëlloj sikur në vënd të fjalës udhëtoj me makinë të thoshim bëj makinë. Në lidhje me shumësin marrim fjalën vjehër ose vjehrë (babai ose nëna e nuses apo djalit) të cilat janë në numrin njëjës. Këtyre fjalëve në gjuhën zyrtare u mungon shumësi. Këto fjalë mund të kthehen në shumës vetëm në variantin prindërit e nuses apo prindërit e djalit ndërsa varianti i vërtetë mungon. Ne nuk mund të themi vjehrit apo vjehrat pasi kjo mungon në librin zyrtar të gjuhës shqipe. Shumë njërëz do të thoshin "këto janë vogëlsira dhe të panevojshme pasi ne e kuptojmë se çfarë do të thotë ai që flet", mirëpo kjo sjell  mos shprehjen e saktë, por të përafërt, si dhe përkufizimin e gjuhës dhe si rrjedhojë pas disa shekujsh gjuha do të ketë boshllëqe serioze dhe nuk do të jetë më e përdorshme (ato kthehen në të papërdorshme) dhe kështu që do të zhduket. Nga historia dimë se mijra gjuhë janë tretur ndër shekuj dhe janë holluar aq shumë saqë tani disa terma aty këtu i mbahen mënd ose janë zhdukur plotësishtë dhe fakte ka me mijra. Psh për një garazhist shqiptar gjuha shqipe nuk është e domosdoshme pasi të gjitha pjesët e makinës thuhen italisht (pedal, sendile, marsh, indjetro, motor, buzhi, fren, makinë, tapiceri, sotokart, balestra, garazhd, garazhist ... etj) ndërsa në Kosovë thuhen sërbisht me përjashtim të makinës vetë që atje quhet kërr.   

Dje ishin pjesët e makinës, ndërsa sotë ato të kompjuterit dhe nesër të atyre që s'janë shpikur akoma dhe nga përllogaritë del se në rast se ecet kështu pas tre shekujsh, shqip do të flitet vetëm brënda në shtëpi me prindërit dhe gjyshërit (me anë të disa foljeve bazë si punë, ha, pi, iki, vijë, shikoj, fle, ujë, dëgjoj, bëj  ... etj) pasi jashtë sajë në punë do të jenë fjalët e huaja të nevojshme dhe të domosdoshme.

 Profesorët e gjuhëve të tjera i kapin që në fillim këto probleme dhe e pasurojnë terminologjinë e gjuhëve të tyre me fjalë të reja që në fillim, kështu që ato pranohen me shpejtësi nga populli. Ato publikohen gjithashtu në mënyra të ndryshme shumë shpejtë me anë të librave, cd-room, gazetave, broshurave, internetit etj me çmime të arsyeshëm. Dalin gjithashtu rregullisht libra të Gjuhës Zyrtare dhe çdo institucion shtetëror është i detyruar të shkruajë gjuhën zyrtare nëpër të gjitha shkresat, ndryshe ajo merret si paaftësi e punonjësit zyrtar. Ndërsa në Shqipëri kemi vetëm Fjalorin Drejtshkrimor Të Gjuhës Shqipe që prej vitit 1974 (një libër simbolik, me fjalë jo të mjaftueshme në krahasim me nevojat) i cili nuk është përmirësuar asnjëherë që prej '74-ës. Në Shqipëri dokumentat zyrtare shkruhen në mënyrë të tmershme si të shkruajtura nga pjanecë apo pjanece. Aty përfshihen certifikata lindje, dëshmi të ndryshme, shkresa ministrie, bashkie, noterësh, ato të prokurorisë, gjykatës etj, gjë e cila është e pamundur të vihet re në vëndet e zhvilluara ku dhe tek një nënpunës i thjeshtë pularie nuk mund të gjesh gabime drejtëshkrimore apo të shkruajtura pa edukatë, pisë, të pakuptueshme, të parregullt, me vula e firma atje ku nuk duhet etj. 

Për ato që ne jemi të zotë ne kemi dhe fjalor të pasur dhe mund të shprehemi lirisht dhe saktë si dhe në variante të ndryshme. Kjo në sajë të vet popullit dhe jo të "studiuesve të akademisë së tiranës". Psh për të sharë dhe mallkuar në shqip mund të shprehesh aq mirë sa në pothuajse asnjë gjuhë tjetër në botë. Rusët kanë një libër sharjesh dhe mënyrash sharjesh prej rreth njëqin faqesh, mirëpo aty janë përafësisht të njëjtat sharje por në variante të ndryshme. Në shqip mund të shkruhet një libër i tillë tre ose katër herë më i madh nëse shkruhet në të njëjtin variant. Kush di italisht, anglisht, gjermanisht, frëngjisht etj nëse do ti duhej të përkthente një mallkim ose sharje shqip qoftë ky dhe përkthyes me diploma pafund, nuk do mund ta përkthente saktë atë. Për arsye se kemi një bazë të mirë në këtë lëmi fjalët e reja që dalin nga vetë populli janë të pranueshme dhe mjaft të përdorëshme në krahina të caktuara. Psh në Berat përdoren fjalë të reja si: llogaçe = njeri i ulët ose fundërinë (si llogaçja), legen dhe lamash = njeri jo i fjalës i ulët dhe dredharak.  


*Sajmir Xhardo*

----------


## nati

konzervativ

----------


## Qyfyre

Është e vërtetë që disa gjëra nuk mund të përkthehen dot nga shqipja në gjuhë të tjera, por ama ndodh njësoj dhe e kundërta. Nuk mendoj se është shqipja më e pasur. Mund të jetë në disa raste po mund të çalojë në të tjera.

Pjesët e kompjuterit pastaj i perdorin shumë gjuhë në anglisht e jo vetëm shqipja. Kur të bëjmë dhe ne shpikje atëherë do perdorin të tjerët fjalët tona.

----------


## floren

Mazhorance,minorene, peligrinazh,anagrame,polifonike,rurale etj etj jane fjale qe nuk kane te bejne me pasurine e shqipes sepse keto fjale i kane ,fjalet perkatse ne shqip

----------


## Qyfyre

> ortodoksët dhe myslimanët shqipëtarë vendosin emra grek dhe turq ose arab


Jam kurioz të di se çfarë feje është ai që ka shkruar artikullin. A thua të jetë katolik ?




> Psh Gjergj, Gjin, Ded, Gjon, Llesh, Gjonllesha, Gjonluli, Nik, Prel, Nikprela, Gjok, Lek, Pal, Palush, Gjika etj, emra të cilët nuk përdoren në asnjë vend tjetër (përveç variantit Gjergj që italisht kthehet në Georgo dhe greqisht Jorgo)


Jim, John, George, Nick, Luke, Paul. Janë marrë nga feja e parë që na kanë dhënë të huajt prandaj duken sikur janë emra shqiptarë.


Është mirë qe autori nëse me të vertetë ka si shqetësim gjuhën shqipe, të merret me gjuhën shqipe e të mos përçajë shqiptarët sipas fesë.

----------


## ai*

Ti dhe "nickun" e ke ne gjuhen turke prandaj nuk te pelqen postimi i pare.
Ne deformimin e gjuhes Shqipe armiku kryesor eshte gjuha e degjeneruar turke e me radha greqisht,italish etj

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

*Ne nuk mund të themi vjehrit apo vjehrat pasi kjo mungon në librin zyrtar të gjuhës shqipe.*

Po robi ka vjehrrin dhe vjehrren dhe jane nga nje. Nuk kam pare deri me sot person qe ka disa vjehrra .

----------


## D&G Feminine

> *Ne nuk mund të themi vjehrit apo vjehrat pasi kjo mungon në librin zyrtar të gjuhës shqipe.*
> 
> Po robi ka vjehrrin dhe vjehrren dhe jane nga nje. Nuk kam pare deri me sot person qe ka disa vjehrra .


Ca llogjike  :oh: 

Edhe mame e babe nga nje ke po thuhet, mamate (nenat) dhe baballaret (eterit).
Dy shoqe psh mund te thone "vjerrat tona" etj. 
arsim parashkollor  :posi:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

po pi uje, dhe po pres debatin tani  :buzeqeshje: 

digije,

hi!

----------


## D&G Feminine

xhu une s'bej debate  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

> Ca llogjike  
> 
> Edhe mame e babe nga nje ke po thuhet, mamate (nenat) dhe baballaret (eterit).
> Dy shoqe psh mund te thone "vjerrat tona" etj. 
> arsim parashkollor


Ma fute, ke te drejte  :perqeshje:  
Sidoqofte vjehrrat perdoret ne popull,kurse vjehrrit rralle.

p.s tani bej kujdes ne postime  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

hallall dg-je,

lol,

----------


## D&G Feminine

per kaq thua hallall ti
papapa sa i ke ul standartet  :perqeshje:

----------


## neptun

Nuk e dij për gjuhët tjera, por flitet se kroatët me fanatizëm të madh dëshirojnë ta ruajnë gjuhën e tyre dhe se nuk marrin asnjë fjalë të huaj, përveç ndoshta atyre që kanë hyrë para më shumë se një shekulli. edhepse është e ngjashme plotësisht me serbishten, kroatishtja ka ne vetvete shumë fjalë qëdallohenprej saj. Më duket se gjuha shqipe nuk e ka ndjekur shembullin e saj,,,,neptun

----------


## Qyfyre

> Ti dhe "nickun" e ke ne gjuhen turke prandaj nuk te pelqen postimi i pare.
> Ne deformimin e gjuhes Shqipe armiku kryesor eshte gjuha e degjeneruar turke e me radha greqisht,italish etj


 :buzeqeshje: 

Pra domethënë postimin nuk ke si e kundërshton ?

----------


## Sturmgewehr

Shpirt = nga latinishtja Spiritus

Qen = Nga Latinishtja Ciane

Pranvera = latinisht Primavera

Vera poashtu ka prejardhje latine.

dhe tew tjera po ne moment vetem keto mu kujtuan

----------


## dias10

> 1.Shpirt = nga latinishtja Spiritus
> 
> 2.Qen = Nga Latinishtja Ciane
> 
> 3.Pranvera = latinisht Primavera
> 
> Vera poashtu ka prejardhje latine.
> 
> dhe tew tjera po ne moment vetem keto mu kujtuan


Vetem nga keto qe tu "kujtuan" ty:

1. Fjala baze latine per shpirt, ka qene: 'anima' dhe 'animae', qe dhe kjo buron prej foljes shqip 'ndjej' ne gegerisht: me ni ose si emer nim.

2. Absolutisht jo, qe ne kohen e Homerit, qenit i thoshin:

 

qe lexohet strikt qion~qon, pra burimi nuk eshte latinishtja por shqipja e vjeter e Ballkanit te Jugut.


3. Fjala shqipe pranvere= prane + vera eshte homologe me italishten primavera=prima(perpara) + vera(??? ndoshta ver e latinishtes), POR ne latinsht: 




> aestas, aestatis  =verë(si stine)


kurse ver, veris =spring; spring-time of life, youth, buron prej fjales shqipe veri, qe eshte ne kuptimin e fresket dhe e shpejte si veriu, si rinia.

----------


## Qyfyre

Me duket pak e cuditshme se si i nxirrni fjalet shqipe, vetem se kan 1 shkronje njesoj. Nga "me ni" ka ardhur "anima"?

----------


## dias10

> Me duket pak e cuditshme se si i nxirrni fjalet shqipe, vetem se kan 1 shkronje njesoj. Nga "me *ni*" ka ardhur "anima"?


Normalisht te duket pak e cuditshme, sepse jo cdokush eshte specialist ne gjithshka. Ne kuader te kesaj eshte dhe ajo, qe ti nuk e di qe shumica e fjaleve shqip(foljeve) jane monosyllabike psh bi, ni, rri, shoh, kry, fry, rrah, bej etj etj ku shumica prej tyre, jane kombinim i vetem nje zanore me nje bashketingellore.
Fjala a-ni-ma, ka rrenje te saj *ni* qe eshte varianti i shkruar i ndi ose ndiej. Shpirti eshte vete ndjenja. A-ja dhe ne kete rast eshte parashtese emerformuese dhe ni(jo nje germe por dy) eshte ajo qe u tha me siper.

----------


## dias10

Kjo eshte arsyeja qe anima e ""latinishtes"" eshte korresponduesja e πνεύμα ne ""greqisht"" rrenja e te ciles νε-ύ eshte shqiptuar nde=ndjej per ca arsye qe nuk ti shpjegoj dot ketu.

----------

